# goggles



## mlctvt (Aug 30, 2007)

Just wondering what others use for goggles and lenses. Do you change out lenses or do you own multiple goggles. If you own different goggles with different lens types how do you anticipate what ones to use on any particular day? I used to use only 1 pair but I found I needed different lenses for different days. The ones I had were too dark for afternoon skiing at the mountain I usually ski (Mount Snow) which faces east and most of the North face and front side gets many shadows and low light conditions by as soon as  2-2:30PM especially in December and January. My wife usually goes home by this time due to the low light and not being able to see the surface well. So I recently bought us Smith Sensor Mirror lenses which are a kind of compromise, they are very light lenses and pass 70% of light so they’re good in low light but not so great in very bright sun. On bluebird days I’ll bring my darker goggles that pass 15% - 30% of light but sometimes the light conditions change and I’m skiing in the dark. I could carry different lenses but that’d be very inconvenient.  What do you do?


----------



## Greg (Aug 30, 2007)

Smith goggles for day use. And a pair of cheapy goggles (not even sure what brand) with clear lenses for cold nights.


----------



## lloyd braun (Aug 30, 2007)

I ski with one pair. Light colored (amber) Smith's. 

Our mountains all face North are a general rule, and even for Bluebird days they work fine.


----------



## kcyanks1 (Aug 30, 2007)

Just one pair of goggles.  I think they are grey lenses.  They are the type that can go over your glasses.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 30, 2007)

I have 2 pairs of Oakley Wisdom frame goggles. My "sunny day" pair has their fire iridium lense in it (the red/gold mirrored lense) that really cuts down on the glare for me and for my eyes atleast gives me great contrast of the hills terrain.  If it gets cloudy and/or shady, those lenses get dark.  I use these between 1/4th and 1/3rd of the time on on the hill.

My "most of the time" pair have the blue iridium lense(the yellowish lense) in them.  Great in low/flat light for me.  I definately will find myself squinting though if the sun comes out and I have that pair on in full bright light.


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 30, 2007)

Beer only.
The goggles- they do nothing!

Seriously, though, I have a couple of different pairs, but their use is based on size- larger ones for really cold days, down to a smaller pair or sunglasses for warm days.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Aug 30, 2007)

Smith Sensor lens for most NE days from Nov to Feb.  Mirrored Smiths (25% light transmisson) for the very bright days in March, etc.  Smith is coming out with a new lens this season called the Ignitor...with a lighter mirror coating and a rose copper based lens...it bridges the gap between the Sensor and the Platinum Mirror...and is a great all around east coast lens.  I've always got at least 2 goggles in my bag...I'll pick what I think is best for the conditions...if I'm wrong or they change, I'll head to the bottom and swap.  Bag is locked, always.  There are interchangable goggles coming out this year from Smith and Giro...that are true change on the lift type deals...not the wrestle with a normal lens change...they'll be $130-150...but a good, high end goggle runs over $100 already.  Ski season is too short to use cheap, old, crappy, scratched lens goggles...I'm all about being warm, comfortable, and being able to see well.


----------



## Greg (Aug 30, 2007)

kcyanks1 said:


> They are the type that can go over your glasses.



I used to wear these. Getting contacts was one of the best things I could've done for my skiing.


----------



## mlctvt (Aug 30, 2007)

Greg said:


> I used to wear these. Getting contacts was one of the best things I could've done for my skiing.



I totally agree. I wear glasses and used to use OTG goggles too but I always had fogging issues. I got Smith Turbo fan goggles which helped considerably but still I had occasional problem. Last year I switched to using 1-day disposable contact lenses and the difference is just incredible. I only wear contacts when skiing. Anyone wearing glasses should try contacts if you can.


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 30, 2007)

mlctvt said:


> I totally agree. I wear glasses and used to use OTG goggles too but I always had fogging issues. I got Smith Turbo fan goggles which helped considerably but still I had occasional problem. Last year I switched to using 1-day disposable contact lenses and the difference is just incredible. I only wear contacts when skiing. Anyone wearing glasses should try contacts if you can.



Absolutely.


----------



## RISkier (Aug 30, 2007)

Only 1 pair, some Smith's with a rose colored lens.  They've worked pretty well but have accumulated numerous scratchs and have seen better days.  I've heard very good things about the Smith Sensor lens.  If it's sunny and not too windy I usually wear sunglasses.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 30, 2007)

I use Oakley A-Frames with Blue Iridium lens...Retail is $150 on them but I bought them off the net for $50 from a kid that won them in a competition..

I used to always use yellow lenses for daytime and Rose colored for night skiing but Blue works well for both..


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Aug 30, 2007)

I have a couple of pairs of Smith frames with yellow lenses in one and blue in the other.  For me the blue at night work the best.

AND contact lenses are the way to go if you enjoy skiing, just ask Greg.


----------



## Greg (Aug 30, 2007)

mlctvt said:


> I totally agree. I wear glasses and used to use OTG goggles too but I always had fogging issues. I got Smith Turbo fan goggles which helped considerably but still I had occasional problem. Last year I switched to using 1-day disposable contact lenses and the difference is just incredible. I only wear contacts when skiing. Anyone wearing glasses should try contacts if you can.





Charlie Schuessler said:


> AND contact lenses are the way to go if you enjoy skiing.  Just ask Greg.



I've actually switched to contacts pretty much full time. I only wear glasses for a few hours right before bed. And with an astigmatism, getting contacts that work well isn't easy, but I've found some I'm happy with. They are monthlies, but I can get 2+ months out of them. I haven't _looked back_ to the days of OTG goggles (pun intended)...


----------



## pepperdawg (Aug 30, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I use Oakley A-Frames with Blue Iridium lens...Retail is $150 on them but I bought them off the net for $50 from a kid that won them in a competition..
> 
> I used to always use yellow lenses for daytime and Rose colored for night skiing but Blue works well for both..




2nd A-frames - best I have found for least amount of fogging....I generally only wear goggle when its snowing though.....


----------



## Puck it (Aug 30, 2007)

One pair of Dragon with brown mirrors for bright and rose for low light and yellow for night.


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 30, 2007)

Oakley A frames with G30 lens.  For night skiing I have Gordinis with yellow a yellow lens.  I rarely wear my goggles at night.  The only time I use them is on windy nights.  Since I'm not gathering tremendous speed with all of Ski Sundowns vert I get by without them.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 30, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I use Oakley A-Frames with Blue Iridium lens...Retail is $150 on them but I bought them off the net for $50 from a kid that won them in a competition..



I've got these, except I paid only $35 on overstock.com. Picked up a pair of clear lenses for night skiing, but I found the blue iridium woks fine for night too, so I want to pick up some darker lenses for bluebird days.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Aug 30, 2007)

Got a pair of Scott Motives with a Silver Mirror for day time.  They are even pretty good at night.  Fro night I have Smith Fuse  goggles with the sensor mirror.  I absolutely love the sensor mirror at night.

I cant ski without goggles.  Even the slightest speed makes my eyes water up real fast so the goggles are always on.


----------



## big_vert (Aug 30, 2007)

I'm colorblind, and I think that contributes significantly to problems with flat light, so I try a lot of goggles. 

I have many Oakley A-Frams, and their lens structure mimics the eye curvature allowing you to see clearly. I have the blue iridium, pink iridium, yellow, bright green, and a couple of others. I find that while the visibility is very good, they fog easier than some others.

I also really like the Bolle Persimmon lens, which cuts through many different kinds of light. They also seem impervious to fogging.

With all the sales on at SAC this year, I've also bought three sets of Spy Orbits, and their light blue lens seems really superb. I've also got some Scotts and Carerras that I haven't tried yet, but they seem good. 

Oh - I first got contacts over 30 years ago as a skiing issue.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Aug 31, 2007)

If your goggles fog often, look for a larger frame...the more air space, the less likely they are to fog...assuming you don't pull a neckwarmer right up to your nose and breath hot air right into the lens.  
Best lens for night skiing is always clear...sure, the smith sensor, scott amplifier, oakley hi-yellow are all good...because they have a high VLT (visable light transmission), but clear will be the best.  Clear lenses are NOT that good for daytime skiing though...even in a blower storm there is natural light and glare...sensor, hi yellow, etc will all work better in the daytime/snow/flat light.  All Spherical lenses...Smith, Scott, Oakley, whomever, are designed to mimic the curvature of the eyeball and reduce distortion...they're made through an expensive and time consuming process  which is why they cost more.  Ski season is too short for crappy goggles.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 1, 2007)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> Best lens for night skiing is always clear...sure, the smith sensor, scott amplifier, oakley hi-yellow are all good...because they have a high VLT (visable light transmission), but clear will be the best.



I am gonna disagree with you there.  With the clear lense you just see what is there, nothing more.  My old yellow lense and new sensor mirror helped to make it brighter.  I dont know how to explain it, But I can see much better with these lenses.  There is a reason that very few quality goggles come with a clear lense as a option.  Yes you can buy them and put them in, but not with the goggle.


----------



## MarkC (Sep 2, 2007)

A-Frames here as well.  I have fire iridium, blue iridium, and clear lenses for them but 95% of the time i use the blue.  I will use the clear on dark nights or midnight runs and the fire in heavy snow.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Sep 4, 2007)

Hawkshot99 said:


> I am gonna disagree with you there.  With the clear lense you just see what is there, nothing more.  My old yellow lense and new sensor mirror helped to make it brighter.  I dont know how to explain it, But I can see much better with these lenses.  There is a reason that very few quality goggles come with a clear lense as a option.  Yes you can buy them and put them in, but not with the goggle.



The reason its hard to buy a clear lens already in the goggle is because they aren't the best for all around conditions...ie daytime, when most people are using them.  You can disagree with me...I've got sensors, yellow lenses, etc...none of them work better for me at night than clear...but different lens tints work better for some people than others.  If you look at most goggle vendors web sites or brochures, they'll usually state that a clear lens is "the ideal choice for night skiing" (quoted from Smith's site and they're the ones who made the sensor and they've got yellow lenses too)...but the important thing is finding what works best for yourself in each condition.


----------



## SkiDork (Sep 4, 2007)

Spys

Simply for the rubber strip on the inside.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 4, 2007)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> The reason its hard to buy a clear lens already in the goggle is because they aren't the best for all around conditions...ie daytime, when most people are using them.  You can disagree with me...I've got sensors, yellow lenses, etc...none of them work better for me at night than clear...but different lens tints work better for some people than others.  If you look at most goggle vendors web sites or brochures, they'll usually state that a clear lens is "the ideal choice for night skiing" (quoted from Smith's site and they're the ones who made the sensor and they've got yellow lenses too)...but the important thing is finding what works best for yourself in each condition.



I will agree with you on the personal preference, but companies also make night lenses, such as Scott with the night amplifier.  It is a green tinted lens that I feel works pretty good(just don't like the frames I have them in so never wear them)  I am sure others make something like this.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Sep 4, 2007)

Hawkshot99 said:


> I will agree with you on the personal preference, but companies also make night lenses, such as Scott with the night amplifier.  It is a green tinted lens that I feel works pretty good(just don't like the frames I have them in so never wear them)  I am sure others make something like this.


yup, I know about the Scott...I mentioned it in my earlier post on the subject.  I've been partial to Smith and Oakley lately...and they both suggest clear for night skiing.  You sound like you work in a shop...so ask the reps what their company's best lens is for night skiing...they might even give you a "test" goggle or two.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 4, 2007)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> yup, I know about the Scott...I mentioned it in my earlier post on the subject.  I've been partial to Smith and Oakley lately...and they both suggest clear for night skiing.  You sound like you work in a shop...so ask the reps what their company's best lens is for night skiing...they might even give you a "test" goggle or two.



I do, and that is how I have the Scott's.


----------



## tomaso12 (Sep 4, 2007)

I'm looking for a new set of goggles that can handle 'normal' conditions + low/flat light...I think i'm gonna get A-frames w/ the blue irdium lens; but was wondering how much a difference/is it worth the extra cash to get a polarized lens?

fyi: I perfer polarized sunglasses....


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 5, 2007)

tomaso12 said:


> I'm looking for a new set of goggles that can handle 'normal' conditions + low/flat light...I think i'm gonna get A-frames w/ the blue irdium lens; but was wondering how much a difference/is it worth the extra cash to get a polarized lens?
> 
> fyi: I perfer polarized sunglasses....



You can always pick up the polarized lenses later if you are not happy with the blue iridium. I have found that the bi lenses don't provide quite enough protection on really sunny days.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Sep 5, 2007)

tomaso12 said:


> I'm looking for a new set of goggles that can handle 'normal' conditions + low/flat light...I think i'm gonna get A-frames w/ the blue irdium lens; but was wondering how much a difference/is it worth the extra cash to get a polarized lens?
> 
> fyi: I perfer polarized sunglasses....



If you're going to get A-Frames you can do better than the blue iridium or polarized for normal to low/flat light.  The blue iridium has a VLT (visable light transmission...the amount of light the lens allows) of 30%, acc to Oakley its rated for "medium to bright light" and the brightest polarized, the High Intensity Amber only allows 25%, also rated for medium to bright light.  Polarization makes any lens darker than it would be otherwise.  Best bets from Oakley would be the VR50, 50% VLT, rated flat to medium light, Pink Iridium, 57% VLT rated flat to medium.  If you're not tied to Oakley, the Smith sensor is a 70% VLT but has enough of a blue flash to work on all but the sunniest days in Feb or later.


----------



## tomaso12 (Sep 5, 2007)

thanks for the feed back guys

i currently have the oakly E-frames, with the double persimmon lens (55 vlt)...my only complaint with them is not being able to see the bumps in low light, but i also have never worn a better goggle, so who knows what i may be missing...

after poking around oakley's site, i think getting a-frames with the VR28 polarized lens for normal conditions (14 vlt), and the VR50 lens (50 vlt) for low/flat light might meet my needs best based on the len's ability to bump up the contrast....i think what i really need for low/flat light is something very close to clear on a vlt #, but still can add contrast


hopefully i'll get the chance to look at the other brands tonight


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Sep 5, 2007)

tomaso12 said:


> thanks for the feed back guys
> 
> i currently have the oakly E-frames, with the double persimmon lens (55 vlt)...my only complaint with them is not being able to see the bumps in low light, but i also have never worn a better goggle, so who knows what i may be missing...
> 
> ...



The hi intensity persimmon is a really good bet for low light (better than the VR50)...their best low light lens is the hi yellow...but if the sun pokes its head out you may be squinting pretty bad if you've got sensitive eyes.  VR28 polar is a great lens...I've got one in an Aframe.  VR28 Polar along and a hi intensity persimmon and you'll have all the bases covered quite well.  The A frame is a spherical lens...oakley calls it pollaric ellipsoid..they're marketing geniuses...anyway, the injection molded spherical lens will have much less distortion than the stamped cylindrical lens from the E frame.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 5, 2007)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> The hi intensity persimmon is a really good bet for low light (better than the VR50)...their best low light lens is the hi yellow...but if the sun pokes its head out you may be squinting pretty bad if you've got sensitive eyes.  VR28 polar is a great lens...I've got one in an Aframe.  VR28 Polar along and a hi intensity persimmon and you'll have all the bases covered quite well.  The A frame is a spherical lens...oakley calls it pollaric ellipsoid..they're marketing geniuses...anyway, the injection molded spherical lens will have much less distortion than the stamped cylindrical lens from the E frame.



The A-frames were my absolute favorite goggle that I ever wore.  Had a pair with the permission lenses, that were great.  Just wished I could get deals like scott/smith on them.


----------



## 56fish (Sep 9, 2007)

I ride primarily in SW PA & Jay.  Aframes fit my face very well.  Hi-Intensity Persimmon for the white room & Black Iridium for bluebird.  These two lenses overlap for conditions in between.  Take 'em both to the hill.:beer:


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 14, 2007)

A-frames for sale right now on SAC, $45 if you can live w/orange.


----------

